# Single stage not throwing snow



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Toro ss, with worn paddles not performing at all! Tried it yesterday in some wet stuff, maybe 3". Tried again today in perfect powder, again about 3". Same result both times. Basically no snow from the chute, but does throw it out the front. Would the worn paddles cause this, or do i have more issues than just that? Engine sounds like its running at the proper speed, governor is working. 
???


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

nwcove said:


> Toro ss, with worn paddles not performing at all! Tried it yesterday in some wet stuff, maybe 3". Tried again today in perfect powder, again about 3". Same result both times. Basically no snow from the chute, but does throw it out the front. Would the worn paddles cause this, or do i have more issues than just that? Engine sounds like its running at the proper speed, governor is working.
> ???


is the auger installed backwards?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

It pulls itself along nicely, and cleans down to bare wood on the deck.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Make sure the belt has the proper tension. Not sure what model Toro you have but the owners manual will guide you through adjusting the belt tension. Simple as moving the auger cable "hook" down a hole or two to tighten the belt when the auger bail is engaged.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Freezn said:


> Make sure the belt has the proper tension. Not sure what model Toro you have but the owners manual will guide you through adjusting the belt tension. Simple as moving the auger cable "hook" down a hole or two to tighten the belt when the auger bail is engaged.


CCR 6053 quick clear. i did set the belt this fall, but guess its worth another look.


----------

